# What happened first? 1,000 posts or 1 year on TBT?



## Red Cat (Jul 22, 2015)

I have posted over 1,000 times in a little less than half a year here, so I'm doing another one of my random curiosity polls. Did you get to 1,000 posts first or 1 year on TBT first?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 22, 2015)

One year first! I've been on TBT for over three years, or four (if you're counting my old account), and I'm pretty sure I didn't hit 1,000 posts on there, either. I'm just really sporadic with my activity.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 22, 2015)

I cant even remember but ot was probably one year, i dont think i posted that much when i first joined


----------



## Franny (Jul 22, 2015)

1,000 posts for sure. havent even been here a year and im well past 1k


----------



## Mino (Jul 22, 2015)

Probably over 1000 posts for me.

I'd literally have to look back ten years to be sure, though. :-}


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 22, 2015)

I used to post off and on for a while. I'd leave for a year and come back. So I'm pretty sure I was here for a year before I hit 1,000 posts. I'm not totally sure even though I said I was lol


----------



## queertactics (Jul 22, 2015)

i dont know how many posts i have hang on


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 22, 2015)

Er.. If you do the math for me, I have 7000 posts but I've been on here for 2 years...
So definitely 1000.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

def. 1k posts lol I was way more active in the NL topics themselves back then


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2015)

I think a year, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 23, 2015)

Yeah, about that...


----------



## Resi (Jul 23, 2015)

I haven't hit either yet, but I'll be hitting my first year before 1,000 posts - mainly because my ACNL playing is very inconsistent (a week of full play, then maybe 2 months before I play again.)


----------



## device (Jul 23, 2015)

some ppl post way too much lol

i reached 1k posts in less than a week on my old account and more than 6 months on this account (ive been a member since 2013 however ive had 3 different accounts not including accounts i used while banned)


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 23, 2015)

Hm, good question. I think I reached 1,000 posts first. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2015)

I was over 2000 by the end of my first year, i'd probably be over 3000 but my activity dipped.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 23, 2015)

I got 1000 posts in a month...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tbh I got 2000 posts in one month


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 23, 2015)

Definitely got 1k posts before I reached the end of my first year, I posted a bunch of stuff for ACNL before


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 23, 2015)

1,000 posts for me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 23, 2015)

I have been here a year and I am only a couple 1000 posts in, so I would say 1000 posts


----------



## Curry (Jul 23, 2015)

One year. I originally made my account to make one post and then left forever. After logging in recently though I realized I wanna stick around so 1000 posts will come..sometime.


----------



## Klave (Jul 23, 2015)

My join date means I've been here over a year but the time I've been active here is less than that. And at the rate I'm posting, even taking into account how it will lessen during non-summer months due to school etc., I'm pretty sure I'll have 1000 posts within a year as long as I stay active. ^-^


----------



## Jacob (Jul 23, 2015)

i had 1000 posts after 3 months so


----------



## piichinu (Jul 23, 2015)

i havent even had a year and im over 1k so ya


----------



## Mint (Jul 23, 2015)

First 1000 posts. I went on hiatus before I hit 1 year on here.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm going to guess 1000 posts, but **** if I even know or care.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm positive it was 1k posts first. One year is kinda likely, but I can't remember that much.


----------



## Jake (Jul 23, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I think a year, but I could be wrong.



I got #bored so I stalked my Zetaboard posts and turns out I hit 1,000 posts in July 2009 oops


----------



## mintellect (Jul 23, 2015)

I got 1000 posts in like a month. I might have a problem


----------



## Classygirl (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't remember hitting 1,000 I think something may have happened just hit 1 yr anniversary on Weds but since was unable to be online that day I guess nothing happens for that...


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2015)

1,000 posts for me. Not quite sure when I hit that total but IIRC I hit 2k around the time I became a mod and that was mid-2014. I joined TBT June 2013.


----------



## Ayaya (Jul 24, 2015)

I haven't even been here for a year and I'm already close to 2000 posts.


----------



## device (Jul 24, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> I haven't even been here for a year and I'm already close to 2000 posts.



time to get a life?


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 24, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> I got 1000 posts in like a month. I might have a problem



At your current rate, you'll have over 5,000 posts at the end of the year... and you joined near the end of May.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 24, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> I haven't even been here for a year and I'm already close to 2000 posts.



That's not bad at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You guys don't have problems, none of you do. Except for me *cries*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Red Cat said:


> At your current rate, you'll have over 5,000 posts at the end of the year... and you joined near the end of May.



What about me? Lol


----------



## mogyay (Jul 24, 2015)

99% sure i reached 1000 posts first


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 24, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What about me? Lol



Holy crap. You're on pace to have over 11,000 posts by the end of the year. You should slow down.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 24, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> Holy crap. You're on pace to have over 11,000 posts by the end of the year. You should slow down.



Lmao, no, never!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 24, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lmao, no, never!



I wonder if there is somewhere I can see the all-time leaders in posts here. You may be able to set the record in a year or two if you keep going like this.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh! I found it! It's Jeremy with 25,471 posts. So in a little over a year, you can catch him.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 24, 2015)

Lmao, if I keep posting this much


----------



## Jacob (Jul 24, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Lmao, if I keep posting this much



you will tie him in about 10.5 months at this rate


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 24, 2015)

a 100 &nd some change away from 1000 but i be hitting my 2nd yr in aug


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 24, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> you will tie him in about 10.5 months at this rate



But does that take into account that Jeremy will still be posting over that time too?


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 24, 2015)

when i joined nobody spammed random crap like everyone does now so it took a while to actually get your post count up


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 24, 2015)

i reached 1000 post the day before my one year anniversary on here. so i wanna think of it as the same day, but technically i got to 1000 before a year.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 24, 2015)

Slammint said:


> That's not bad at all.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Dang, you're moving faster than me! Gotta go fast!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 24, 2015)

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Dang, you're moving faster than me! Gotta go fast!



The Basement is a good place to artificially inflate your post count.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 25, 2015)

1000 posts first.  I know it seems odd given that I joined in 2013, but after my first year of TBT I went on several month long hiatuses till being fully active again like I am now.  Sometimes this place gets boring, to be bluntly honest.  

In that time I've went through three username changes as well.  My first back in 2013 was AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) when I joined the forums, after that it was Riley, then Space Dandy, and now it's Ryu.  I think I've name changed more than anyone else on the forums tbh, XD


----------



## Celty (Jul 25, 2015)

Definitely 1 year.  I originally made my account to give away one of my villagers, and have never used it since recently.  Now I'm back on track and hopefully here to stay!  Maybe one day I'll reach 1,000 posts


----------



## Forek (Jul 25, 2015)

1 year 



just kidding 1k posts came way first


----------



## Amyy (Jul 25, 2015)

probs 1000 posts, i posted a lot when i first joined


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 25, 2015)

I think I hit 1k posts about six months after joining, maybe sooner.


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 25, 2015)

I've been a member here for two years now. But I barely logged in until like.. one or two months ago maybe 8D I'm still not that active really and I'm far from 1000 posts.. xD


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

Enny156 said:


> I've been a member here for two years now. But I barely logged in until like.. one or two months ago maybe 8D I'm still not that active really and I'm far from 1000 posts.. xD



similar situation with me on my original account


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 25, 2015)

At the rate I'm going, I'm probably going to hit 1000 posts before I hit a year.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 26, 2015)

I thought this was a guess you had to take to guess if tbt had time to be on the internet for a whole year before it had 1,000 posts on here... before I opened it. How do you people post so much? :/ I have been on here for a very long time, and still haven't hit my thousand posts, lol. Tell me your secrets!


----------



## Akimari (Jul 27, 2015)

Pretty sure I'm gonna hit 1k posts before a year, unless I drop off the face of the earth.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 28, 2015)

1,000 post for me for sure


----------

